# mal was neues



## sps-concept (11 Dezember 2019)

Mal was neues... Und nun könnt ihr meckern.




André


----------



## volker (15 Dezember 2019)

Ich mecker jetzt mal.
Wie wärs mit ner kleinen Erklärung zu dem was du da postest ohne das ich in die Kristallkugel schauen muss.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2019)

volker schrieb:


> Ich mecker jetzt mal.
> Wie wärs mit ner kleinen Erklärung zu dem was du da postest ohne das ich in die Kristallkugel schauen muss.



Ich häng mich mal dran


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2019)

Also ich habe auch schon überlegt was das Tool macht bzw. kann.
Ich wäre auch an einer kurzen Erklärung interessiert.


----------



## Kieler (16 Dezember 2019)

Das soll sicherlich eine Art Referenzliste sein. Text wäre natürlich gut.


----------



## Ralle (16 Dezember 2019)

Manche ziehen es einfach auf sich  Da reichen glatt 8 Worte!


----------



## Captain Future (17 Dezember 2019)

Ich häng mich auch mal dran...... 
war auch mal auf der HP.. aus Neugier aber auch da nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## sps-concept (24 Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ja es hängt mit der Auswertung der Referenzdaten zusammen. Das ist in TIA noch etwas rudimentär. Man kann diese dann zB auch in Excel auswerten, bekommt bei nicht verwendeten Variablen nicht jede einzelne nicht verwendete aus einer Variablen mit Datentyp UDT, sondern nur die "Hauptvariable. Beschaltungsprüfungen von Bausteinaufrufen sind möglich, sofern man objektorientiert programmiert. Natürlich sollte da die Symboltabelle nicht mit Tag_1 anfangen und mit Tag_x aufhören.

André


----------



## Captain Future (30 Dezember 2019)

Und kann man das auf deiner Homepage laden oder willst du das verkaufen ?
Wo liegt deiner Meinung nach der Vorteil? 

So ganz schlau bei einem Bildchen werde ich nicht nicht aus deinem  Beitrag.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Captain Future schrieb:


> So ganz schlau bei einem Bildchen werde ich nicht nicht aus deinem  Beitrag.


Vermutlich ist das das diesjährige WeihnachtsRätsel in einer mal-ganz-was-neuen Form?


----------

